# Carrolton, OH, #6, Male



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Carrollton, OH | #6 STRAY. AVAIL. 8-17( 3-4 YRS)

#6 STRAY. AVAIL. 8-17( 3-4 YRS)
German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Carrollton, OH
Medium • Adult • Male




#6 STRAY. AVAIL. 8-17. Available for a limited time from the Carroll County Dog Pound, 2185 Kensington Rd. NE, Route 9, Carrollton, Ohio 44615. Located southeast of the Akron/Canton area. Please call the dog warden at 330-627-4244 for further details. The pound is open Monday-Friday, 7-4, except holidays. The adoption fee is $17 and includes the dog license, which will be mailed to you, and a 5-way shot. Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. All dogs and puppies recieve a 5-way shot. If you adopt a puppy who has been vaccinated it should not be given another parvo vaccination for at least two weeks. For information on parvo, please consult a veterinarian. The breeds listed are only our best guess. The dogs are...
Read More about this Pet 
More about #6 STRAY. AVAIL. 8-17( 3-4 YRS)
Pet ID: 6 • Primary colors: Black, Brown or Chocolate • Coat length: Short
#6 STRAY. AVAIL. 8-17( 3-4 YRS)'s Contact Info
Carroll County Dog Pound, Carrollton, OH
330-627-4244


----------

